# Another Delivery Question



## lmb512 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone - 

I have a coding question I really hope someone can help me with. (an actual case)

Delivery "outside hospital"

Provider (a midwife) conducts a vaginal delivery in patient's car/ outside hospital
Does the midwife bill a regular delivery code of 59409?

Per ICD-9 guidelines:
A delivery diagnosis code should not be used for a woman who has delivered prior to admission
to the hospital. Any postpartum conditions and/or postpartum procedures should be coded.

OR

Can midwife only bill 59414/delivery of placenta (separate procedure)? (once patient is admitted)

I appreciate any/all feedback ....sincerely, Rose


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 3, 2010)

Midwife does vaginal delivery in the parking lot.  Midwife can code 59409 (vaginal delivery only) for the delivery. Would use POS 99. There is a DX that identifies a birth outside a facility
Facility can not code as nothing was done in their facility

Midwife delivers the placenta after inpatient admit. Midwife can not code 59414 (delivery of placenta only) as this is included in delivery. 
Facility codes for services provided after admit


----------

